# Progress Pic



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Okay so im going to start posting some pic of my progress this is me today!


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Is that an electric toothbrush??


----------



## atlant1s (Feb 15, 2011)

is that a dirty sock on the floor?? :scared:


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

ha its a clean sock , as u can see i havent put my socks on yet..


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

for us to really be able to have a better gauge on your progress we need to see some flesh!


----------



## atlant1s (Feb 15, 2011)

misshayley said:


> ha its a clean sock , as i can see i havent put my socks on yet..


ah allright then. Clean sock excuse accepted :thumbup1:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

this is in the wrong section please make sure you post in the correct section !!!

this should be moved to the adults lounge


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Toby1 said:


> This sounds really pervy but he has a point. Failing that, wear a tight (ish) top and give us a profile shot.
> 
> Also, why are you wanting to loose weight???


I have 2 stone to lose! Lost about 20 pounds already another 20 and il be happy x


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

ewen said:


> this is in the wrong section please make sure you post in the correct section !!!
> 
> this should be moved to the adults lounge


i wasnt sure where to post it? so i thought as its losing weight it would be suitable? Sorry! x


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

misshayley said:


> i wasnt sure where to post it? so i thought as its losing weight it would be suitable? Sorry! x


joking 

think it went over your head :tongue:


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

misshayley said:


> I have 2 stone to lose! Loads about 20 pounds already another 20 and il be happy x


20 pounds???

where from your purse?


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

ash1981 said:


> 20 pounds???
> 
> where from your purse?


. Hips and bottom!


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Pics or BS


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Readyandwaiting said:


> Pics or BS


notrousers


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

ahh i see the usual sex pests are on pic alert....

i wonder how many females have been harased off this place since i've been away :lol: :lol:


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:


> Pics or BS


eh? Bs?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

misshayley said:


> eh? Bs?


bullshit .


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I am not a perv before l get jumped on but IMO you look fine so dont do anything stupid to drop loads of weight fast...


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Milky said:


> I am not a perv before l get jumped on but IMO you look fine so dont do anything stupid to drop loads of weight fast...


Thank you, my weight loss is for me no one else so i can be happier with myself x


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Milky said:


> I am not a perv before l get jumped on but IMO you look fine so dont do anything stupid to drop loads of weight fast...


i agree with you and i really dont see where the body fat loss will come from imo a few big dinners wouldnt hurt .


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

ewen said:


> i agree with you and i really dont see where the body fat loss will come from imo a few big dinners wouldnt hurt .


next you'll be getting her into powerlifting


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

paul81 said:


> next you'll be getting her into powerlifting


strongwoman m8 ive gone off powerlifters since griff turned up .


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

ewen said:


> i agree with you and i really dont see where the body fat loss will come from imo a few big dinners wouldnt hurt .


maybe a few more salads!


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

ewen said:


> strongwoman m8 ive gone off powerlifters since griff turned up .


who's this griff chap? you'll have to point me in the direction of one of his threads...

sorry to sidetrack your thread a tad Hayley


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

paul81 said:


> who's this griff chap? you'll have to point me in the direction of one of his threads...
> 
> sorry to sidetrack your thread a tad Hayley


Look in the welcome lounge mate, hello some of you may know me.


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

Are u taking any fat loss supplements or Just natural through diet and training?

Topless pics defo needed tho, for best feedback ofcourse :whistling:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

LOL u dont NEED to put up naked pics for progress, but just try and pull the same pose on each pic so u can gauge it.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

I'm on my first week of taking ECA but I've also been doing everything right diet and loads of exercise x


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

What do you do for exercise? You gotta routine?


----------



## Sharp161 (Jan 31, 2010)

If goin to start taking progress pics why not start a journal?

I love lookin back at my old pics and goin wooah i was a fat fker! Have to agree dont let anyone else tell you what size you should be do what makes you happy the benefits in confidence alone are well worth it!


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

I go gym do cardio and floor work but I've been doing alot of outdoor running as well before work in the mornings x


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> LOL u dont NEED to put up naked pics for progress, but just try and pull the same pose on each pic so u can gauge it.


As if I'd ever put any naked pics up anyway!


----------



## steviethe spark (Oct 17, 2010)

misshayley said:


> As if I'd ever put any naked pics up anyway!


AH well thats me unsubscribed from this thread,Good luck with ur goals by the way .


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

steviethe spark said:


> AH well thats me unsubscribed from this thread,Good luck with ur goals by the way .


. Thank u x


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

steviethe spark said:


> AH well thats me unsubscribed from this thread,Good luck with ur goals by the way .


Flol


----------



## SneakyCarrot (Nov 20, 2011)

What time scale you looking at? I love looking back at pictures from 6 months ago, ive lost 33lbs since then


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Rolla said:


> What time scale you looking at? I love looking back at pictures from 6 months ago, ive lost 33lbs since then


i have until march 8th. thats the date i leave for my trip x


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Sharp161 said:


> If goin to start taking progress pics why not start a journal?


x2, just updated mine after 8 months, can't believe the difference. Good for motivation.


----------



## SneakyCarrot (Nov 20, 2011)

misshayley said:


> i have until march 8th. thats the date i leave for my trip x


Thats 9kg, if you have a great diet and training routine you can drop a 0.5 - 1kg every week, so you would need 9-18 weeks depending how good things go. You have just over 11 weeks till you go, so youll need to be commited. You can drop more than 1kg a week, but its not seen as healty as you will be undereating drastically. Staying consistent is the key. Aim high and all the best!


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

I have been really committed feel so guilty if I put anything bad into my body and make sure I make up for it with more exercise I went out on a night out last night and felt so bad today so I made sure I ran fast and further today! With Xmas coming up il eat over Xmas day and family party boxing day but that's it and will try not eat to much and make sure I exercise !


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Not that my opinion counts as its YOUR goals so only your opinion really counts BUT imo you really should not want to lose that much weight, i think you will look worse for it. If you are doing it to feel better about yourself then maybe get a regular weights routine going which will help your bodyshape change to the way you feel comfortable, losing weight isnt always the answer, body shaping could be a better option.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Thunderstruck said:


> Not that my opinion counts as its YOUR goals so only your opinion really counts BUT imo you really should not want to lose that much weight, i think you will look worse for it. If you are doing it to feel better about yourself then maybe get a regular weights routine going which will help your bodyshape change to the way you feel comfortable, losing weight isnt always the answer, body shaping could be a better option.


Thank u, iv always battled with my weight always been up and down but want to keep it off for good this time! it's more a change of life and getting myself straight and to maintain it,


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

I contrast to what lots of other people are saying, but likewise in the respect that my opinion does not matter, I say, if you want to lose some lbs for yourself, then thats great. People who say you don't need to lose weight probably won't say that to those who compete and reach insane bf digits. As long as you are safe and sensible, then I think its good to have the strength to strive for such a goal.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Agree with GS. Its your body and you know how you need to go feeling good about yourself, and well done for having the courage to put any photo up, it cant be easy if you dont feel happy with the way you look.

All the best for your goals and keep ya chin up, keep smiling, bad days come, bad days go but keep perservering and you WILL succeed and reach those goals.


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

You have dropped 20lb already so you on the right track good luck with the next 20


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Thankyou everyone , ukm has been a great help.x


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

This just isn't working for me, i just cannot work under these conditions.

I've tried giving advice but am unable to process anything of value due to lack of visual evidence.

Good luck!

Unsubscribing ......Now


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:


> This just isn't working for me, i just cannot work under these conditions.
> 
> I've tried giving advice but am unable to process anything of value due to lack of visual evidence.
> 
> ...


Haha thanks for ur input away !


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm getting the rest of my sleeve done today on my right arm


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

I cant wait to get mine finished booked in for the 28th to have it finished!


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

GShock said:


> You have dropped 20lb already so you on the right track good luck with the next 20


 going to post some more pics of a few weeks ago, just been looking back and u can tell a big difference x


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Ok, i'm gonna start a thread with a pic of me fully clothed and see if peeps wanna help me trim up!


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

BB2 said:


> Ok, i'm gonna start a thread with a pic of me fully clothed and see if peeps wanna help me trim up!


Bring it!


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

ok so some more pics! These are over the past few months ... 

as u can probably see i definitely DO need to shift the pounds! and have lost around 20 so far! still loads of work to be done tho!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

You've done really well. There is no way you need to lose another 2 stone though. We will have to start calling you Anna....Anna Rexic


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Thank u ! i used to be ALOT bigger once upon a time but definitely NOT posting those pics are they are too embarrassing ! U wouldnt even recognise me !


----------



## Mr White (Feb 8, 2009)

Good results, you look pretty slim now. Just make sure you keep on watching what you eat once you achieve your goal. I got cut in September/October, then had a month of eating big, and now I am the same fat slob I was before summer ;( But as of yesterday I stared doing fasted cardio and got on carb cycling diet.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Toby1 said:


> Wow! What a transformation! Like the others have said though, don't go crazy and loose too much more.


Im definitely on the right path just need to continue to keep it up x


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I really don't see why people get embarrassed on here. It's not like you know anyone (well, maybe you do I dont know) but you know what I mean


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

good luck with your goals, youve done really well so far:thumbup1:


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> I really don't see why people get embarrassed on here. It's not like you know anyone (well, maybe you do I dont know) but you know what I mean


They are embarrassing for anyones eyes whether people know me or not!


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

As soon as I've improved my shape I actualy become proud of my "before" pictures, as they show how far I've come and help to keep the motivation high.

But good luck with your goals and DO try to look in to body-shaping (aka bodybuilding) as it could transform your body without needing to lose another 20lbs!


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Thank u Avena! i just looked at your pics ur body is amazing id love to be as slim as u but i know im just not built for it! but trying my best to improve my shape! xxx


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

This is me before I started on weights:



And that's already with doing lots of running.

You are on the right track just don't be afraid to adjust your training as you go along. I know that it's easier mentaly to lose some weight first before getting more seriously in to the gym. I'm a girl, I mean I used to do "before-gym" diets so I look good once I start going to the gym! 

So you are there now, looking good, start targeting those last little flaws. It's easier than you think!

My suggestion would be to start with some weights on shoulders and back (will make waist appear smaller), squats (to firm up the thighs) and some booty exercises. No girl could go wrong with this combination! :thumb:


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Avena said:


> This is me before I started on weights:
> 
> View attachment 69873
> 
> ...


I have a metal plate in my shoulder and have to be really careful with weights so i tend to avoid them! but yeah definitely LBT classes will help x


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Toby1 said:


> Fixed :lol:


Fix my shoulder? yes please!


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

What have you done to your shoulder? :blink:


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Avena said:


> What have you done to your shoulder? :blink:


i had a car crash when i was 14 and completely shattered my shoulder and had it rebuild and pinned back together, i dont let it effect me but limited movement cant put my arm behind my back or anything so just gotta be careful at the gym x


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

misshayley said:


> i had a car crash when i was 14 and completely shattered my shoulder and had it rebuild and pinned back together, i dont let it effect me but limited movement cant put my arm behind my back or anything so just gotta be careful at the gym x


Ohh... that does sound serious!!

Good to see you're a fighter though! So many people with "original" healthy shoulders do fcuk all exercise wise!

Still, if there are any shoulder exercises you can do pain-free with light weight or elastic-band, do them. It will only strenghten your shoulder and remind it of it's function. My boyfriend was out of gym for years due to an old rugby injury. Now, post operation, we sort of have rebuilt him. He will never lift heavy on shoulders and some exercises are off the limits, but with proper warm-ups and rotator cuff exercises he can join me on shoulder days.

Anyways, there's another way to balance upper-lower body ratio. If you happen to do ABS, do not do side-crunches or other exercises for obliques, do all sorts of leg-raises, crunches and planks and train your lower back - all of that will help to keep the waist small (plus of course cardio, but you've already sorted that) :rockon:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Avena said:


> This is me before I started on weights:
> 
> View attachment 69873
> 
> ...


hubba hubba :wub:


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Readyandwaiting said:


> Is that an electric toothbrush??


No its a rhinocerous.


----------



## Rusty_Mann (Oct 31, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:


> for us to really be able to have a better gauge on your progress we need to see some flesh!


Oh hello ! i wondered how long before someone asked to see flesh !

Loving the Cookie Monster T Shirt ...


----------



## Rusty_Mann (Oct 31, 2011)

misshayley said:


> . Hips and bottom!


Guys like a rump they can pump... it's the cushion for the pushing.. boney Butts turn off lol your quite slight framed anyway so it's just toning up i assume ???


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

Ewen!! You made me go on urban dictionary. Hubba, hubba:

What a man, usually* a virgin*, might say when he sees a naked woman or a sexy girl.

VIRGIN??!


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Rusty_Mann said:


> Guys like a rump they can pump... it's the cushion for the pushing.. boney Butts turn off lol your quite slight framed anyway so it's just toning up i assume ???


 my weight loss isn't to please any guy! And yeah to tone up!x


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Avena said:


> Ewen!! You made me go on urban dictionary. Hubba, hubba:
> 
> What a man, usually* a virgin*, might say when he sees a naked woman or a sexy girl.
> 
> VIRGIN??!


haha you sussed me out :lol:

your fit < no need to google its what pubescent school boys say lol


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

ewen said:


> haha you sussed me out :lol:
> 
> your fit < no need to google its what pubescent school boys say lol


I'm foreigner so google everything you say because if you won't, I will!! :lol:


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

good weight loss with the losing 20 pound

but as others have said u really need to do some with a bikini or a sports bra and some shorts so u can see the diff.

i could see the diff in ur face but only noticed that u seemed to have more hips in the 2nd pic but as i said i think thats down to the fact u have clothes on and diff layers with each outfit so is hard to judge. this isnt a pervy comment to get to "see some flesh" as it was put by others haha

even if there just for ur eyes till u want others to see them ! it will be good for a true scale of changes

think of it if the bloke on here were losing weight for a comp and said am i heading in the right direction and then showed 2 pics with t shirts on , its hard to tell

but ill finish by saying it really doesnt look like u need to lose weight (i know its for u and how u feel and u want to feel better ,more sexy but thats a mental change that need to be changes and not always a physical one) but maybe try some light weights and see the changes that way .

as said before us bloke do like curves and ass , just tone and tan


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Rusty_Mann said:


> Oh hello ! i wondered how long before someone asked to see flesh !
> 
> Loving the Cookie Monster T Shirt ...


thanks its a pretty cool t shirt isnt it  x


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

usernameneeded said:


> good weight loss with the losing 20 pound
> 
> but as others have said u really need to do some with a bikini or a sports bra and some shorts so u can see the diff.
> 
> ...


Yeah I know I need to do some

Better pics but I will as my weight continues to come off and I feel more

Conformable with my body .. So watch out!


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

misshayley said:


> Yeah I know I need to do some
> 
> Better pics but I will as my weight continues to come off and I feel more
> 
> Conformable work my body .. So watch out!


yeah of course ,but like i said i would take some now just for ur own eyes so YOU can see the little changes ur making now 

and yeah i wouldnt put them on here till u feel right about it.........but ill watch out haha


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

usernameneeded said:


> yeah of course ,but like i said i would take some now just for ur own eyes so YOU can see the little changes ur making now
> 
> and yeah i wouldnt put them on here till u feel right about it.........but ill watch out haha


I can see properly the areas I need it

Work on as the underwear pics dont hide anything! I can see Most of my weight is in my legs they are so chunky!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Good luck! Well done with the weight gone already!

Only you will know what you need to loose to feel happy! I lost a few stone and people tell me I'm

Skinny now but under the t shirt i know I need to loose more and tone up to make

Me happy!

For the last couple of

Months have you looked at a low carb option? With upped cardio and a weight routine?


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

i havent eat carbs since sept, iv had the odd bag of chips but thats it, i have completly cut out carbs, i pretty much eat protein and fresh foods.. and i go gym 4/5 times a week and over the past 2 weeks ive really upped my game, fasted cardio and generally working harder faster and longer! xx


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Hayley, are you taking any vitamins/supps at all?

When I low carbed for a long time, I used to have panic attacks, which was due to a vitamin B deficiency. Also, my bones ached due to a lack of vitamin C.

I am very carb-sensitive now.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

I've been doing okay, pure determination to get skinny no Carbs fat and sugar they have all just gone over My head completely lost Interest! Altho the odd bag of chips iv had plus a bit of chocolate here and there had to have the odd treat day but that's been sugar stuff.. My energy has been fine but I push myself to the limits some days like working a 12hour day only eating salad and then going gym doing that a few days ins row pushes u to ur limits!xx


----------

